# HTML Code Text poping up sometimes



## taronson (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi,
I am running Win98 and IE 6.0.2800. Something has happened to my computer this past week, and now I sometimes get just the text or code from some web sites. It seems to be a random thing, but some sites are worse than others. I have set my internet options back to defaults, but that did not help. Anyone have any ideas. 

This is a bit of what starts out the page.

!HTTP/1.1 200 OK Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0 Date: Sun, 06 Oct 2002 01:17:07 GMT Connection: close Content-type: text/html Page-Completion-Status: Normal Page-Completion-Status: Normal 

Thanks
Ted


----------



## taronson (Oct 6, 2002)

Problem solved. No replys needed.

Ted


----------

